# A couple pics of the 850



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

Just washed the car. What do you guys think?



























My brother and I.


----------



## cccablecompany (Sep 2, 2006)

your car is very nice bro. Perfect wheels to match!


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you have any issues with rubbing on the rear wheels? I have seen a air compressor setup with air suspension on a 850Ci with 19" on the back.


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

By the way, very nice car. It looks warm out there.  Currently 4 degrees here  

I want to wash my car so bad


----------



## jbeworks (Feb 5, 2007)

wizzzzzow


----------



## Eviil30 (Aug 19, 2006)

beautiful whip, is it missing trim on the nose?


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah it does look kind of warm but actually it was actually cloudy and getting ready to rain. I still have to get that front trim piece. Also those are 19" AC Schnitzer Type 2 wheels. They sit perfect with the BMW issued H&R springs with no rub. I actually have room for wider tires.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

NIce car bro.....I like the SC too in the back :thumbup: and the V-12 emblems :bigpimp:


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

As a purist, I'm sorry to have to give :thumbdwn: to the mods (I understand the car was probably that way when you got it) and parking lot antics. That car is one out of only 225 imported to the US...

Why is the bumper misaligned and missing the trim piece? Was it in an accident?


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

KrisL said:


> As a purist, I'm sorry to have to give :thumbdwn: to the mods (I understand the car was probably that way when you got it) and parking lot antics. That car is one out of only 225 imported to the US...
> 
> Why is the bumper misaligned and missing the trim piece? Was it in an accident?


Yeah thats funny. I dont want to hear from you again. Im from San Jose too. I'll see you at the next meet.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

LexusSoarer said:


> Yeah thats funny. I dont want to hear from you again. Im from San Jose too. I'll see you at the next meet.


Dude. Roger. Yes, I know you live in San Jose. You didn't make it out to the Aqui meet. 8ers are some of the most beautiful cars on the road to this day. It's your right not to like my style and mine to not like yours. Seriously though, was your car in a front end accident? You can find the p/n for that front strip @ http://www.realoem.com/bmw


----------



## mcorpse (Feb 20, 2007)

LexusSoarer said:


> Yeah thats funny. I dont want to hear from you again. Im from San Jose too. I'll see you at the next meet.


then why did you ask?

we'll see YOU at the next meet, too.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

LexusSoarer said:


> Yeah thats funny. I dont want to hear from you again. Im from San Jose too. I'll see you at the next meet.


Really, I think that was a serious question. The gap is seriously not right, you have no front grills and you're missing a front bumper piece.

8ers are hot, and with very little effort yours could look like a show car.

Also, as an adult, you should be able to ask the question "What do you guys think?" and not sound like a petulant teenager when you get an answer that isn't positive.


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

ffej said:


> you have no front grills and you're missing a front bumper piece.


Are you kidding me? If you look close enough you will notice the chrome trim around the grills. And as for the bumper piece I have not yet picked it up from my uncles house. (previous owner)


----------



## LexusSoarer (Dec 24, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Dude. Roger. Yes, I know you live in San Jose. You didn't make it out to the Aqui meet.


I couldnt make it because I had to move that day.


----------



## 94CSI (Feb 15, 2007)

So im hoping your not trying to claim that is a real 850CSI. For an 850 I do like the rims quite a bit. Just need to get that trim piece fixed (not a big deal) and you will be set. BTW if you want to see what a real 850CSI looks like check out my garage for more pictures...


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

94CSI said:


> So im hoping your not trying to claim that is a real 850CSI. For an 850 I do like the rims quite a bit. Just need to get that trim piece fixed (not a big deal) and you will be set. BTW if you want to see what a real 850CSI looks like check out my garage for more pictures...


She's a beauty! :thumbup: Is that ///M badging on the motor standard on all 850CSIs?


----------



## 94CSI (Feb 15, 2007)

Car is virtually stock. All of the M badging on the car came from the factory. In fact the 850CSI was built by the M division and the paperwork shows it listed as an "M8". If you want to learn more about the 8-series, E31.net has quite a bit of information.


----------



## AnadM3540 (Mar 5, 2007)

i love 8ers i would love to buy one but i can never find one that i like or that is reasonable...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

94CSI said:


> Car is virtually stock. All of the M badging on the car came from the factory. In fact the 850CSI was built by the M division and the paperwork shows it listed as an "M8". If you want to learn more about the 8-series, E31.net has quite a bit of information.


Nice....M8 :bigpimp:


----------

